# Gehäuseempfehlung



## Phalstaff (4. November 2019)

*Gehäuseempfehlung*

Hallo zusammen,

Ja ein neuer Rechner muss her, diesmal gleich mit Wakü. Einige Komponenten stehen fest aber beim Gehäuse erschlägt es mich an Modellen aber auch an Minderinformation zu den vorhandenen Einbauräumen. 

Daher möchte ich gerne mal das Schwarmwissen anzapfen und fragen, welches Gehäuse in der Lage ist einen NexXxos XT45 X-Flow 420er (top) und ein NexXxos XT45 X-Flow 280er (front) aufzunehmen?

Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuseempfehlung*

Kannst du es etwas mehr eingrenzen? Schwarzer Kasten wie ein Define R6 oder bisschen mehr Glas wie beim Dark Base Pro 900 Rev.2? Oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## Phalstaff (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuseempfehlung*

Nun ja, bislang wurde mir nur das Obsidian 1000 empfohlen aber 500Gulden ist dann doch eine Ansage.
Noch bin ich flexibel, daher wollte ich mal abklopfen ob schon wer die NexXos in solch einer Konfiguration verbaut hat und eine Gehäuse bis ca 200Gulden kennt.


----------



## _Berge_ (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuseempfehlung*

420er zwar nur in der Front aber finde das Gehäuse einfach nur super, habe ich mit 2x 360er im Betrieb:

Phanteks Enthoo Evolv X schwarz ab €' '193,62 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sinusspass (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuseempfehlung*

Ins Fractal Design Define/Meshify S2 müsste das auch passen.


----------



## chris-gz (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuseempfehlung*

PHANTEKS Enthoo 719 Big-Tower, Tempered Glass, DRGB - …

Das ist prädistiniert für Waküs . Sieht mega aus, und ist für ein top WaKü Gehäuße meiner Meinung nach, sogar günstig. Keine Ahnung warum es bei Caseking nicht Lux 2 heist, scheint aber das gleiche zu sein. Bei Amazon heist es Lux 2

https://www.amazon.de/PHANTEKS-Enth...t=&hvlocphy=9042138&hvtargid=pla-813604252696

Gruß Chris


----------

